

Ask HN: who won the HNSearch API Contest? - vanni

The current poll status (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2672793) is probably not frozen at June 21 12:00am EST (you can upvote items yet).<p>No updates on http://www.hnsearch.com/contest, http://blog.hnsearch.com/ and https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/hnsearch<p>Just curious :)<p>BTW a comment says "14 hours later and this is now item #152 on HN". HN Polls seems not to be the right choice for a 24-hour contest poll then.
======
qF
Andres just emailed the contestants apparently! Here's the important bit:

 _here are the top three results from the contest voting:

1\. HN Trends by sant0sk1 (88 points)

2\. HN Visual Search (41 points)

3\. HN Trends by qF (35 points) _

~~~
vanni
Congrats for the bronze medal!

